# Can someone explain fursuit "handlers" to me?



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

I just don't know what the purpose of them are


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2022)

Helping them get in and out of the costume and making sure things go well. 

An example is they might not have full vision and need to make sure they don't bump into people/things. I remember seeing a barney character as a kid and there was a zipper running up his back. Don't think most people are flexible enough to undo something like that (while in a soft, slippery costume).


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 1, 2022)

Keeping the suiter safe. Can't see or hear that great in suit, in some barely enough to move without walking into things.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 1, 2022)

Pretty much what others have said. Fursuits limit peripheral vision and they can be awkward to move around in.


----------



## ClovenCrown (Nov 1, 2022)

Beyond the other aspects mentioned, they're also there to take note of whether or not the fursuiter is experiencing issues with heat, carrying waterbottles with, and making sure they stay hydration. You should _never_ suit without a handler with you for your own safety, unless it's a very short period of time. Heat exhaustion and dehydration is a very real thing that too many folks don't realize


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Helping them get in and out of the costume and making sure things go well.
> 
> An example is they might not have full vision and need to make sure they don't bump into people/things. I remember seeing a barney character as a kid and there was a zipper running up his back. Don't think most people are flexible enough to undo something like that (while in a soft, slippery costume).





ClovenCrown said:


> Beyond the other aspects mentioned, they're also there to take note of whether or not the fursuiter is experiencing issues with heat, carrying waterbottles with, and making sure they stay hydration. You should _never_ suit without a handler with you for your own safety, unless it's a very short period of time. Heat exhaustion and dehydration is a very real thing that too many folks don't realize





Foxridley said:


> Pretty much what others have said. Fursuits limit peripheral vision and they can be awkward to move around in.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Keeping the suiter safe. Can't see or hear that great in suit, in some barely enough to move without walking into things.


One more question... in all of the videos I've watched about fursuiting they say if a kid/teen hugs you to raise your hands... why?


----------



## Troj (Nov 2, 2022)

Handlers are there to serve as an extra pair of ears, eyes, and hands when you need them, help you communicate (especially if you're a silent suiter), and intervene in the event of a conflict or a problem.

It's fine to hug people, but you need to be mindful of where your hands are going, so that nobody can ever accuse you of "going below-the-belt" or trying to "cop a feel." Similarly, when you take photos with folks, it's good to make sure your hands are visible in the photo.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> One more question... in all of the videos I've watched about fursuiting they say if a kid/teen hugs you to raise your hands... why?



To avoid accusations of inadvertent touching when you can't actually see/feel where your paws are in the hug. Might accidently pat a butt or something without realizing when you just meant to hug their back. Mere precaution so nobody feels creeped out unnecessarily, and if you get a parent who freaks out you have an alibi.

FYI, same reason The Wiggles do that "finger point" thing in pictures...so you can always see where their hands are and they don't have to deal with the accusations. (their words, they admit they got the idea to do it on purpose because when you work with kids 24/7 in a celebrity fashion, accusations run wild and can be devastating)


----------

